# Christina Aguilera and Christina Milian At the Staples centre to see the Lakers 29.3.2012 x34 Update



## beachkini (30 März 2012)

(12 Dateien, 12.097.550 Bytes = 11,54 MiB)


----------



## Q (30 März 2012)

*AW: Christina Aguilera and Christina Milian At the Staples centre to see the Lakers 30.3.2012 x12*

sehr praktisch, man muss nur einmal "Christina" rufen  :thx:


----------



## DonEnrico (30 März 2012)

*AW: Christina Aguilera and Christina Milian At the Staples centre to see the Lakers 30.3.2012 x12*

Heißen Dank für die beiden Chrisis!!


----------



## beachkini (30 März 2012)

*AW: Christina Aguilera and Christina Milian At the Staples centre to see the Lakers 30.3.2012 x34 Update*

with her boyfriend Matthew Rutler



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(22 Dateien, 26.245.954 Bytes = 25,03 MiB)


----------



## MetalFan (30 März 2012)

Danke für Christina M.


----------



## BlueLynne (30 März 2012)

:thx: für Christina (Milian ziehe ich vor, auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich böse Reaktionen von den vielen xTina-Fans bekomme, sorry, heute die andere )


----------



## steven91 (30 März 2012)

endlich wieder was neues von meiner blonden traufrau

bluelynne hast eben deinen eigenen geschmack...ich verurteile dich nicht...wär ja öde wenn alle gleich wären

danke für x-tina


----------



## Xtinalover (30 März 2012)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> :thx: für Christina (Milian ziehe ich vor, auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich böse Reaktionen von den vielen xTina-Fans bekomme, sorry, heute die andere )



bin zwar auch der ansicht, dass jeder seinen eigenen geschmack hat. aber kann es natürlich nicht so stehen lassen, die beiden sind ja in vielen bildern nebeneinander und da sollte man schon erkennen, dass christina aguilera schon die eindeutig schöne christina ist. wenn man sich den körper, das makellos schöne gesicht und die traumhaften beine von frau aguilera anguckt, kann die milian ihr nicht mal in ansätzen das wasser reichen! einzig die länge der haare find ich bei der milian toll, christina a. sollte sie sich auch wieder länger wachsen lassen, das wars aber auch schon!


----------



## luckytrample (31 März 2012)

great pics,thank you very much.


----------



## blauauge (31 März 2012)

Ich finde sie einfach klasse!


----------



## Duftpunk (1 Apr. 2012)

thanks for these!


----------



## stevo3 (2 Apr. 2012)

Tolle Kombination! 

DANKE!


----------



## cuminegia (17 Apr. 2012)

wow


----------



## cuminegia (14 Aug. 2012)

Miss Aguilera wins


----------



## Nobody0815 (25 Sep. 2012)

danke für die bilder


----------



## cmojboj (26 Sep. 2012)

Christina Milian


----------



## flotzki (26 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die


----------



## cuminegia (26 März 2013)

loving the way Tina looks...


----------



## harrie6 (26 März 2013)

Brrrr, love to sit in the middle )


----------

